# New York Squatters of 1791



## Deleted member 29963 (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks like the first cop killed in the line of duty in the US was killed by squatters who were all aquited in a jury trial:

https://www.odmp.org/officer/20692-sheriff-cornelius-hogeboom


----------

